# Toads Must Die!!!



## BROWNS (Mar 9, 2005)

Thought this may be a new way to get rid of those feral filthy rotten dirty mongrel cane toads :lol:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 9, 2005)

well u never know if we get them all addicted to ciggies they might all die off in a few years


----------



## thals (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## instar (Mar 9, 2005)

Very dissapointed ! It's got me beat how you can love and have so much respect for some living things, yet absolutely fock all respect for something else just because its in the wrong place!


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 9, 2005)

settle down inny dont u just love theives i mean theives are the best u gotta luv them there pest just like the cane toad how can u expect us to respect sumthing like this its funny how its allways non queenslanders that have a problem with killing cane toads with the exception of agamidae


----------



## instar (Mar 9, 2005)

What the hell have theives got to do with mindless disrespect for nature. buttout Richardhead!


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 9, 2005)

ha ha ha i dont know im tired and its all i could think of but i mean its the same princable and its not a mindless disrespect for nature its a great respect for our nature if we dont kill the toads who will u new south welsh men i think not its our duty to kill every cane toad we come accross if we dont we are truley disrespecting nature i dont really want to get into a debate about it but there are pest they need to be exterminated and i am very proud to do my part cause i do kill every toad i come accross


----------



## instar (Mar 9, 2005)

It is not the same principle jimmy, and respect for nature is genuine or its not, you dont pick n choose. Sticking cigarettes an animals mouth is not showing a great deal of respect for livings or solving the problem. Grow up. :roll:


----------



## playwell (Mar 9, 2005)

C'mon instar, you have no idea how how many of these things are up here or what they do.

Get off your soap box and wack a toad mate. You'll feel better.


----------



## playwell (Mar 9, 2005)

or won't you even swatt a mozzy?


----------



## OuZo (Mar 9, 2005)

> C'mon instar, you have no idea how how many of these things are up here or what they do.
> 
> Get off your soap box and wack a toad mate. You'll feel better.



YAY!!! let's all torture an animal because WE don't want it here even thouh WE brought it here! WOW i feel better just thinking about it.

somehow i dont think so. who made you god anyway? :roll:


----------



## Bouncer (Mar 9, 2005)

Hmmm, Bouncer is gunna butt in....The easiest and most humane way to euthanise a cane toad is by popping it in the freezer. It becomes dormant and dies in its sleep. This method is prefered by The Queensland Environmental Protection Agency.
By all means, help eradicate this pest but cruelty is not needed to do so.


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 9, 2005)

Toads were a really badly implemented form of biological control, they were bought here to irradicate the cane beetle but instead ended up eating everything else, not to mention the poison they secrete. Like bouncer said, the EPA has no probs as long as it is done humanely. Did you know over the next 10 years, toads alone have the potential to reduce the populations of Varanid species across northern aust by half... If it was between a toad and a perentie, I know what I would be choosing!!!! i dunno about you, but I kinda like having our native wildlife around!!!


----------



## OuZo (Mar 9, 2005)

i'm all for the eradication of them, i just dont think cruelty is necessary


----------



## Wrasse (Mar 9, 2005)

I grew up having to put up with my brother torturing Cane Toads in Cairns. I won't go into the various methods he used, except to say, they were long slow painful deaths and I cried and I HATED him for it. I couldn't complain to anyone because everyone felt the same, Cane Toads must die.

I feel sorry for the bloody cane toads. They didn't ask to be put here, they grew up, just like any herp here in australia, thinking, "great, I am a wild little beast, this is a wonderful place, it's where I was born and grew up.... oh no... why are you hurting me ?"

I know they shouldn't be here, but can't agree with any method that isn't humane. The only difference between the cane toad and the native frogs, snakes, lizards we all keep is simply that they were PUT in the wrong place.

Blame the people, not the toads.


----------



## Retic (Mar 9, 2005)

I think it is fair to say that Instar is for destroying them but not torturing them or being cruel to them in the process. ?


----------



## instar (Mar 9, 2005)

Exactly, Thankyou Boa! :wink:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 9, 2005)

i aint crule to them in the process a wack to the head with a stick ussaly dose the job 

and zoe we didnt bring em here sum dickheads did a while ago if they knew what they were gunna do to the environment in sure they wouldnt of done it 

if u care for the environment u should kill cane toads 

being crule to the is un necasary but i personaly dont have the freezer space for all the toads at my place so its a stick to the head or a whack to a wall


----------



## playwell (Mar 9, 2005)

I don't beleive in putting the toads through pain. 

But they are not getting a pat on the head, and a "off you go" to kill everything that is unfortunate enough try to eat it, and then it eat everything else Like a cute little native frog not to mention taking over the native breeding grounds and compition for their food..

:lol: :lol: So to all the goodie goodies up ya bum. :lol: :lol: 
 (In the nicest non hostile way I can mention)  

Q. How would you feel if your child came in the house crying cause he/she has handled a toad and then rubbed their eyes. 

A. would you feel like killing the toads in your yard.

B. Moving the toads and letting them multiply further

C. Say well done toad I love you, and pat it on the head, and then rub your eyes


How about a pet being sick or dieing like our native animals. 

Do you kill cockroaches. Spiders etc?

I personally will remove a poor Hunsman spider rather than kill it like 80% of people.

I do not kill these pests for fun. But I could not let one go and let it do what it does bust.

Sorry guys ...... but I gotta say


*WACK'EM, WACK'EM HARD :twisted: *


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 9, 2005)

yea i lost a dog when i was really young to a toad


----------



## Retic (Mar 9, 2005)

Playwell, I can't find anyone on here that wants us to leave the cane toads alone, I'm not sure what you are getting at ? Kill them YES but don't be cruel, that is the only message.


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 9, 2005)

I find the quickest way to kill a toad is the golf club method its not cruel because they die instantly 
No different to giving a rat a quick knock on the head before feeding !


----------



## Jarvis78 (Mar 9, 2005)

HERE IS MY 2 CENTS

Everybody has killed somthing for being a pest at one time or another. as long as people dont cause pain (even pulling the wings off flies, which i admit i have done but before i knew better) then i dont have to much of a problem.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 9, 2005)

Playwell, I think you left the most important part out of your post, being:

A. Would you feel like killing the toads in your yard -HUMANELY. 

Yes, toads should die, doesn't mean they deserve to be tortured. Kill them as you please, just do it quickly.


----------



## playwell (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeh good point.

Yes I kill them humanley.

One quike thump


----------



## OuZo (Mar 9, 2005)

> and zoe we didnt bring em here sum dickheads did a while ago if they knew what they were gunna do to the environment in sure they wouldnt of done it



we being humans jimbo


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 9, 2005)

Most of us anyway


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 9, 2005)

yea exatlcy not me zoe


----------



## snakegirl (Mar 9, 2005)

we go down to the swamp - me and my three kids and collect all the baby jumping toadies and as I can't kill them I flush them down the toilet... humane ... dunno but if they get a chance to grow they will kill my dogs and we have 6 families of geckoes at our place, I make sure my place is toad free... hugs


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: RE: Toads Must Die!!!*



snakegirl said:


> we go down to the swamp - me and my three kids and collect all the baby jumping toadies and as I can't kill them I flush them down the toilet... humane ... dunno but if they get a chance to grow they will kill my dogs and we have 6 families of geckoes at our place, I make sure my place is toad free... hugs



Ahhh, so thats what brushed against my leg at bondi beach the other day!!! 

LOL, sydney joke!!


----------



## snakegirl (Mar 9, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Toads Must Die!!!*

hee hee


----------



## instar (Mar 9, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Toads Must Die!!!*



> we go down to the swamp - me and my three kids and collect all the baby jumping toadies and as I can't kill them I flush them down the toilet..



I have no idea where qld storm drains lead, but if they survived (not drowning) wouldnt that risk spreading them further if they escaped to the open at the other end?


----------



## snakegirl (Mar 10, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Toads Must Die!!!*

ohhh Inny, I knew you would have to answer, damn I never thought of that... You know I won't be able to do it now... anyone know where the toilet water goes....??


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 10, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Toads Must Die!!!*

yea it end up couming out of the end of innys kitchen tap not filtered of cause y do u think he is talking so much $h!t lol j/k


----------



## Magpie (Mar 10, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Toads Must Die!!!*

Toilet water goes to a sewage treatment plant, not into the storm water which is what fills your local lake. It is filtered, mushed, heat treated then dried and used as soil enricher. Flush them toads away.


----------



## instar (Mar 10, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Toads Must Die!!!*

Another reason to be careful about disposal is that they carry chytrid fungus. DONT bury them in the garden! Even though this site advises.
The rest is worth a read.
http://www.fdrproject.org/pages/TDdispose.htm

You can help elminate cane toads on your property, at a nearby playground or creek and at your school ground. This can be done at various stages of the cane toad life cycle. For example, you can pull their eggs out of ponds and dams; you can scoop up toadpoles with aquarium nets (only if you can ACCURATELY identify which are toads and which are frogs) and you can hunt for young toads and adults. You can volunteer to join organised groups who are working to clear cane toads from a particular site (such as Gladstone Toadbusters) or you can organise your class to do this as a class project.

How to dispose of toads is something that some locals look upon as a creative exercise based on the Gary Larson notion 'how many ways can you skin a cat'. We have heard some horrible accounts of what is done to toads just because they are a pest. However, just because the toad is a pest, this is NO EXCUSE for animal cruelty and sadism. The toad doesn't know it's a pest and it feels pain like all other living animals. Cane toads should be killed humanely and this means methods which invoke the least amount of pain and trauma.

We recently found a large toad while surveying for frogs in Cairns. Whatever happened to this toad was a mystery until we had it checked by a vet, but our first sight of it shocked us so much that it took our breath away. Nothing illustrates a point like photos:











The eye on the left was damaged and fused to the surrounding skin; the right eye was burnt out entirely and the surrounding skin continued to dissolve after the eye was gone. The vet's conclusion was that a caustic chemical was sprayed into the eyes of this toad. No other damage was seen on the body and, of course, the toad was in intense pain and left to suffer for a long time. This kind of behaviour is disgusting -- pest or not.

Don't use clubs or sticks to bash cane toads or grab toads by their legs and bash them against objects. There is a risk to you as well as being a cruel means to kill the toad. Most of the poison in a cane toad is concentrated in two raised areas just behind it's eyes called paratoid glands. If you bash a toad and rupture either of those glands, the toxic fluid can splatter you. If any of this should get into your eyes, you will need medical attention and your vision will be affected for some time. 
Don't spray chemicals on them such as bleach, hydrogen peroxide or Dettol. These have a reputation of a fast kill but the reality is that not all of them actually kill the toad outright. The amount of pain they do cause is unacceptable. Hydrogen peroxide is an acid; bleach is an irritant and Dettol works by short-circuiting the central nervous system (the sensation is probably similar to being electrocuted). If you should spray something which turns out to be a burrowing frog instead of a toad, this leads to a painful death for the frog. We strongly discourage the use of chemicals but for those who are aggro enough to persist, do not touch any frogs you find once you have held the chemical container in your hands. The slightest residues of these chemicals in your skin will still cause death for the frog and it will take a long time to do it. 
Many Australians consider running over toads with their cars to be a sport worthy of an Olympic medal. However, swerving on the road is not a safe way to drive and mistaken identity is common. Some frogs will sit on the road looking very much like a toad and their colouration doesn't always display well when hit with very bright headlights. 
The easiest and most humane way to eliminate toads is to get rid of them at their egg stage. Pull the toad eggs out of the water and dispose of them by either putting them into your compost bin, burying them in the garden or leaving them on the lawn to dry in the sun. (See our Toad Eggs page for identification.)

The most humane way to kill juvenile and adult cane toads is to catch them and put them into a secure container with air holes (plastic takeaway food containers are ideal). Put the container in a refrigerator overnight which causes the toad to go into a coma-like state. Then move the container to the freezer the next morning and freeze until the next garbage collection day or freeze it for a couple days and then bury them in the backyard compost bin or garden bed.

It is perfectly safe to store the toads in the fridge and freezer and we do this at home all the time. If you get together with your neighbors to clear toads from your street, one of them might have an old spare freezer which can be used by several homes. Another benefit to having to catch the toads is that you can examine them according to the characteristics shown in our 'Make No Mistake' page to make sure they are definitely toads and not a species of ground dwelling frog. And one more benefit to catching the toads is that you can help us study them by turning in ones you find which are sick or deformed. (see our page on Illnesses and deformities!)

Many people are afraid to touch cane toads. However, their skin is dry and they don't release any fluid from their glands unless you hit them or handle them very roughly. Remember, in the early days, adults and children used to keep cane toads as pets and they handled them all the time without problems. We used to have a moderate size toad here named Petunia who was handled all the time and taken to talks (she died from an airbourne disease that came in the door with a sick frog). Even Glen Ingram, a Curator of the Queensland Museum, had a huge pet toad named Betty who weighed well over 4 kilos! If you are concerned about touching toads, you can wear gloves or put a plastic bag over your hand. Always remember to wash your hands thoroughly whenever you have handled cane toads.

A last thought: when you next think of how you will kill the toads in your yard, ask yourself if you would kill an Australian frog that way. If it is inhumane for the frog, it is inhumane for the toad!



Rather not kill toads? Keep them out!
Deliberately disposing of an animal can be a traumatic experience for many people. Just think if everyone had to go out and kill their own food - there would suddenly be many more vegetarians than carnivores. So the idea of inflicting death on a cane toad, no matter how humane, is out of the question for some people. The strategy then has to turn to ways in which they can be kept out. (Please keep in mind though, that when you keep the toads out, you'll also be keeping out Australian ground dwelling species!)

Just in case you haven't read our toad disposal page first, we need to point out here that the only toads that you should be trying to exclude are introduced cane/marine toads (Bufo marinus). This page is basically for Australians and a few other locations where Bufo marinus has been introduced and become a pest. Other species of toads should not be disposed of or excluded. If you are not sure about what toads you have in your area, you can contact your local parks service, Fish and Wildlife, or other environmental authority.

There is no magic potion to repel cane toads and they are an amphibian so they are around the same types of places as frogs and looking to satisfy the same neccessities (food, water, shelter, breeding). So any kind of control or disposal is really a matter of manually doing something specific that is targeted towards the toad. This is much easier in the suburbs than it would be for a cattle station or a national park.

It is possible to fence out toads and create an exclusion zone. This is an approach you could use if you wanted to keep toads out of a pond or to have a dog run area where your pets could not possibly encounter toads. You might use this method to keep toads out of the entire back yard or if you have the finances, you could fence off your entire property. The area to be included in the exclusion zone is up to you. There are some design complications however when major access points need to breach the zone's border such as driving a car into the driveway.

The fence needs to be at least 60cm (2 feet) high above ground level, have straight, vertical (or outward tilting) walls; and extend below ground level at least 15cm (6 inches). The choice of materials depends on the size of your wallet but there should be no gaps in the material. For example, a wooden paling fence is not a good choice because the bit that needs to go underground will rot and if the spaces between the palings is a mere 4mm wide, juveniles toads will still get in. However, if you have the money, you could make the bottom of the fence besser bricks with the first layer placed below ground and three more layers above ground level. Above that, you could put paling, metal tubing, wrought iron - anything you want. Most people, however, are not 'flash with cash' and need to find cheaper fencing materials. If the primary reason for the fence is to keep out toads, then shade cloth and star pickets are sufficient! 

Such a fence would be installed as follows:

select the area you are going to be fencing off and mark the path of the fence using whatever means you chose (sprinkling a line of powder or gypsum, using little stakes or tent pegs and running string between them, etc.) 
dig a trench 8 inches deep under the entire fence line 
hammer in the star pickets into the bottom of the trench - the distance is up to you but if they are more than 1.6 metres (6 feet) apart, this will reduce the strength of your fence 
attach the shade cloth to each picket starting from the last picket and moving to the next in order, making sure to stretch the shade cloth so that it is pulled taught between each picket; the bottom of the cloth should drape neatly down into the bottom of the trench 
if your fence line is circular (in other words, the beginning of the fence line meets up with the end of the fence line), be sure there are no gaps by overlapping the shade cloth at least six inches; you can then use fishing line or yarn to sew the two pieces of cloth together; for a fence which meets up with a wall, you'll need to examine how you want to attach the shade cloth to the wall (renters need to check with their agents/homeowners first as modifications to the wall might be considered damage which you'll have to fix before moving out) but whatever means is used, there should be no gaps at all or else the toads will get in at that spot 
fill back the soil on both sides of the shade cloth so that the trench is filled and even with the soil level 
if you want to screen the outside of your new exclusion zone with plants, use something that grows in the ground (not in pots) and preferably with vertical stems (like heliconias, gingers, spider lilies, etc.). Do not put pot plants, rocks, steps, short statues or anything else on the outside wall as toads will easily use these items as steps to get over the top of the wall. 
If you already have a perimeter fence which surrounds your property, you can use this as your base to make the entire property off limit to toads. A wooden paling fence will be the easiest to use as you can simply staple the shade cloth to the inside of the fence (you still need to dig your trench below the fence line, extend the shade cloth at least six inches down and fill back). A tubular fence or a chain link fence can still have the shade cloth attached but plastic fasteners would be used instead of staples. (Hardware shops now have those plastic ties you just loop through and pull - they're cheap, last a long time and can simply be cut if you move and want to dismantle your fence to take with you.)

Flyscreen might be a less visually distracting material to use instead of shade cloth but this is not as durable and will not last for very long, especially if you are in an area of cyclones or freak violent storms (like Brisbane and Sydney) or if you have dogs. However, with the example of the perimetre paling fence above, flyscreen would be acceptable as it is merely closing the gaps in an existing strong fence.

The tricky bit is when you need to gain frequent access to the area inside a self-enclosed exclusion zone. For example, many people use such fencing to protect an in-ground pond. If you're tall, you will most likely step over the 60cm wall with ease but not everybody is tall. If you want to keep a set of stairs permanently at the fence line, use above-ground pool stairs as these are not substantial enough for toads to navigate up and they have steps on both sides. Otherwise, you can keep something to step on permanently inside the exclusion zone and just wheel over something to the outside wall and pull it away again before you leave.

If your zone includes the driveway, you might need to think about excluding the driveway by running the fence line up both sides. Be sure to check under the garage door to make sure it is flush to the ground or you can attach one of those rubber guards along the bottom. You can keep the garage door open during the day but be sure it has been closed before sunset.

Acreage properties and stations are just too big unfortunately to consider fencing off large areas in this way, but smaller areas can be chosen on the property such as heavily vegetated areas which are used by wildlife and dams. Open dams in particular will become mass production factories for toads as they like the warm, still water. If you normally allow livestock to access dams at their leisure, you might put in the exclusion fencing around the dams to stop the toads breeding in them and just pump the water to a trough that is at least 60cm deep outside the exclusion fence.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Mar 10, 2005)

not even going to bother


----------



## playwell (Mar 10, 2005)

lets get off the subject, FFS.


----------



## lutzd (Mar 10, 2005)

Yeah, Playwell, I agree. I thought the original thread started by Inny was going well, as no-one had started abusing others, and the arguments were reasonable, but then it started to go downhill (That's why it isn't there any more!)

I have to take this opportunity to remind people of the rules! NO PERSONAL ABUSE OR ATTACKS - BY ANYONE! If we see that sort of thing, we'll have no option but to delete the offending posts, issue a warning to the offending parties and lock the thread.

"2. Be nice to other members and respect they privacy. Any name calling or general nastiness will not be tolerated. You will be given a chance to apologise, however if not done so, or if you are a repeat offender, your account will be deleted. "
"7. If a thread starts going bad (off topic or abusive) the thread may be locked to prevent deteriation of the topic, particularly if the people responsible don't respond to PM's on the subject. "
"8. If you have a beef with someone and don't want to have the moderators handle it, then PM (Personal Message) them directly. Fights in forums bring the whole feel of the community down and will not be tolerated. Any comments or arguments in the forums may be deleted without notice at the sole discretion of the moderators and admins. Discussions on any such action will be at the sole discretion of the admins/moderators. "

The policy is that on the first offense we issue a warning. Second offense = 2 day suspension. Third offense = 2 week suspension. 4th offense = deletion from the system. No arguments, no discussion. We will try to apply this to everyone equally. It certainly gives everyone a fair chance to "mend their ways", we think. The aim of all the moderators is to remain as calm and fair as possible and apply the rules fairly to everyone. We're only human, but we'll do our best to be fair and even-handed.

Speaking of rule breaking, there's a rule that says, "No swearing". This includes so-called "disguised" swear words. After this reminder, we'll be enforcing this rule strictly. PLEASE refrain from swearing. 

"1. No swearing, cursing or flooding, you will be given one warning and if it happens again, your account will be deleted. If you have to replace any characters of a swear word, it's still a swear word! We're not stupid - we know what you are trying to say - just don't say it!!!! There are many alternative words to swear words - think of some! "


----------



## OuZo (Mar 11, 2005)

4 warnings! i didnt get any :lol:


----------



## Greebo (Mar 11, 2005)

That's because you are exceptional Zoe!  

The policy with warnings is the new Standard Operating Procedure that has been introduced to try and be fair accross the board. (The key word in that sentence is NEW)


----------



## OuZo (Mar 11, 2005)

ah so you're saying i got ripped off yeah? :lol:


----------



## lutzd (Mar 11, 2005)

No, he's saying the past is the past. This is a new policy.


----------



## Bill999 (Mar 12, 2005)

don't toads blow up when they smoke. thats what i heard anyway


----------



## Artie (Mar 12, 2005)

I?m against cruelty of any kind, but I thought this joke is a fitting end to the subject:

Little Johnny was in class when the teacher asked him what he did on the weekend. He replied, ?We put bungers up cane toads arses?. The teacher said ?Tsk, tsk, Johnny, don?t you mean rectum??
Johhny answered ?Wrecked them all right, blew them to the ****house?


----------



## hugsta (Mar 12, 2005)

I am sure the toad is dead by now......surely it is. I almost am from reading all of this. :? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

Problem with toads is that there too small,next time the imbiciles release something i want it to be big like an elephant preferably.If toads were sized like elephants yahoo!!!! baby!!!! helicopter gunship stuff blastm from the air,no problem.Instead we got something that conceals itself very well.Have to get in early and put in a request to the QLD government for girraffes and elephants for there next disaster(just easier to get rid of when there out of control) If they couldnt get rid of these bigger ferals i suppose they could let a heap of ''ranched'' tigers go.


----------

